# Bush hooking one last time...till fall



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The bream were biting today and I caught 16 nice ones. I really feel that most of the flatheads will be all denned up guarding their eggs....but I had 16 nice baits , and I was bored. I set out 13 hooks before dark. I ran way up river to cooler waters....thinking that maybe, just maybe some of the upper river fish might not be on the nest yet. A lot of stumps up that way so I'm not going to run them tonight. I'll find out in the morning....but I really don't have high Hope's. Hopefully I'll get lucky !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

They still gotta eat! Feed em!


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

Well?!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Diddly squat ! But I expected it.....so I'm done until after the spawn. I ran into another bush hooker and he didn't catch anything either. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Glenn gonna get y’all!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I remember a couple years ago the resident flathead expert said flatheads were bedding and wouldn’t bite. I caught the most I’ve ever caught that night. Now if I could just remember when that was???


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I say the spawn is like the rut. Some early, some late, some in the middle. Even I've caught them when they're on "lock down"


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It varies from river to river....and I'm sure that there are always a few ugly fish that failed to find a date for the spawn. Lol !


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I managed to get two socially awkward ones today, before dark, rod and reel. First time trying for flathead in broad daylight.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go man ! Big'uns or little'ens ?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Not big, maybe a 3-4# and a 7-8#...supper and leftovers!


----------

